Ask HN: What's your biggest issue with todays cities? - philippnagel
======
eecks
Traffic, lack of cycle lanes, getting a seat in a pub, people walking too
slow, people carrying oversized umbrellas, public transport being too
expensive, not enough healthy fast food places, puddles, roadworks, security,
carpark prices, coffee prices

~~~
kleer001
I agree that most are systemic problem and could be fixed with enough care and
attention. But I would propose that a few are side effects of a healthy urban
area, namely your last few: roadworks, security, carpark prices, and coffee
prices.

------
mlwarren
Too many people.

------
kleer001
Homelessness.

------
cauterized
The rent is too damn high.

